# Diesm



## Scott (May 9, 2006)

How would one go about refuting diesm?


----------



## Pilgrim (May 9, 2006)

You mean deism? Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> How would one go about refuting diesm?





> *The Westminster Confession of Faith
> Chapter V: Of Providence
> 
> I. God the great Creator of all things does uphold,[1] direct, dispose, and govern all creatures, actions, and things,[2] from the greatest even to the least,[3] by His most wise and holy providence,[4] according to His infallible foreknowledge,[5] and the free and immutable counsel of His own will,[6] to the praise of the glory of His wisdom, power, justice, goodness, and mercy.[7]
> ...


----------



## Cheshire Cat (May 9, 2006)

Well Deism rejects miracles, but accepts the greatest miracle of all-The creation of the world from nothing. If God performed such an amazing first act, why not others?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 9, 2006)

to all of the above.

Also, Jonathan Edwards critiqued deism in Vol. II of his Works, _Observations on the Facts and Evidences of Christianity, and the Objections of Infidels_. Likewise, Charles Hodge has a section on _Deistical Rationalism_ in Vol. I, Chap. 3, Sec. 2 of his _Systematic Theology_ that may be helpful.

Famous Deists of the past include Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, Voltaire, Thomas Paine, et al. (most of our first ten presidents and many of our founding fathers).

Deism today manifests itself in theistic evolutionary thought -- a notable recent example is Antony Flew.


----------



## Scott (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, Andrew.


----------

